# "AMD catalyst control center cannot be started"



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

hello all,

I Just got my new laptop and tried to install the graphics driver and this error showed up when I try to go to CCC :"AMD catalyst control center cannot be started there are currently no settings that can be configured"

I googled this issue and I tried everything. I reinstalled it over 10 times and repaired/downloaded .net frameword. Results were nothing. It has been 2 days and I can't do anything on my laptop. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Amd_Man (Oct 18, 2012)

If the laptop is new why are you installing the graphics driver. It should have already been good to go? Where are you downloading the driver from?


----------



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

Amd_Man said:


> If the laptop is new why are you installing the graphics driver. It should have already been good to go? Where are you downloading the driver from?


Oh yes forgot to mention. I installed windows 8.1 as soon as i got my laptop.
I download my driver from AMD website the latest version (release) and not a beta.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I Just got my new laptop and tried to install the graphics driver and this error showed up when I try to go to CCC :"AMD catalyst control center cannot be started there are currently no settings that can be configured"
> 
> Oh yes forgot to mention. I installed windows 8.1 as soon as i got my laptop.


What's the brand name and model name and model number of that laptop?

What Windows version and bit version came pre-installed in it?

What country do you live in?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Amd_Man (Oct 18, 2012)

You should only download drivers from the Laptops manufacture as the drivers for OEM units are often written specificly for their units.


----------



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

flavallee said:


> What's the brand name and model name and model number of that laptop?
> 
> What Windows version and bit version came pre-installed in it?
> 
> ...


HP Probook 4540s. Enough? If you want more here is my dxdiag: http://pastebin.com/tVDry9ih

It came with windows 7 professional and if I'm not wrong it was 64 bit

Zimbabwe >_>
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Also Replying the other post. I tried downloading from HP website but it had a slightly older version. I actually tried installing drivers from HP website first then tried from AMD later. Both didn't work


----------



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

Also when I switch on the laptop it shows the following error message: "No AMD graphics driver is installed or the AMD driver is not functioning properly. Please install the AMD driver appropriate for your AMD hardware" Then later on when I right click on my desktop and click CCC it shows the first error message I told you about : "AMD catalyst control center cannot be started there are currently no settings that can be configured"

Just wanted to let you know about that too. Maybe it will help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the support site for the *HP Probook 4540s* laptop, here is the Windows 8.1 64-bit driver for the AMD graphics device.

Version: 13.152.1.9009 Rev. A(29 Sep 2014)

File name: sp69094.exe (286 MB)

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

flavallee said:


> According to the support site for the *HP Probook 4540s* laptop, here is the Windows 8.1 64-bit driver for the AMD graphics device.
> 
> Version: 13.152.1.9009 Rev. A(29 Sep 2014)
> 
> ...


Yeah I tried that. Did a fresh install over 10 times


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know what else to advise you.

Unless you find a way to get all the necessary devices in the laptop working with Windows 8.1 64-bit, you may be forced to revert back to Windows 7 Professional 64-bit. 

Hopefully, you haven't lost the ability to do so.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Erotaku (Nov 27, 2014)

Through system restore? I doubt that... To be honest I doubt I can revert back my laptop in any way as you said.

Should I reinstall windows 8.1? (I really hate windows 7 and I'm trying my best to avoid it) or should I just give up on the whole laptop and try to sell it even though I got it 3 days ago?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8.1, and never will, so I can't comment on its install/reinstall procedures.

If you've destroyed the ability to revert back to Windows 7, it's not going to hurt anything to reinstall Windows 8.1.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I'm surprised you hate Windows 7 and prefer Windows 8.1.

Most people feel just the opposite and have "downgraded" their new computers from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

